# Which sub-forum (INTJ, ENTJ, etc.) is your favorite?



## maust (Jul 14, 2014)

The ENTJ forum is boring. I love the INFP, INTP, and INTJ forums- stuff is always going on.


----------



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

I love the INTJ forum, probably because I'm one of them :')


----------



## HoldenCawffled (Feb 25, 2015)

The INTP forum, of course. Duh.

It's filled with fellow socially inept weirdos like myself and it is great.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

I don't go by forum. I go by post title.
Don't make me choose. I'm indecisive.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

The INTJ forum, they always have the most interesting debates.


----------



## The Hungry One (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm most at home in the INFP forum, but I like lurk in the ISTP forum because I like their sense of humor.


----------



## SoulScream (Sep 17, 2012)

INTP is the place where I write most.
I do lurk a lot in the INTJ and INFJ sub-forums. Also a lot in the Debate and Critical Error (there is rarely thinking in there) sub-forums.


----------



## sockratees (Apr 7, 2015)

intp at the moment


----------



## cerenach (Mar 26, 2015)

For the rationals...

INTP > ENTJ > ENTP > INTJ

ISTP forum is fun too. Dont really frequent feeler forums enough to have an opinion.


----------



## Val37 (Jan 24, 2015)

INTJ is my favorite outside of INFP. I've tried the INTP forum, but I don't quite understand Ti, and they've got Ti in overdrive there, lol. However, I find their sense of humor quite charming. ENTPs are hilarious, but I don't frequent them too either.


----------



## Octavius Magnus (Dec 6, 2014)

We have quite a bit of fun discussing our gooey insides and our plans for world domination in INTJ.


----------



## LostFavor (Aug 18, 2011)

INTJ forum for clearly unbiased reasons. It does get boring sometimes though - lot of the same topics crop up every now and then.


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

Pretty much every NT forum (INTP, INTJ, ENTP and ENTJ). I go to the NF and SP section at times but the NT forum is the one that feels "like home" to me.


----------



## lunagattina (Nov 7, 2014)

INTP is my favourite. I feel at home there.
But I also like a lot ENTP. I usually just read it, don't partecipate a lot, but I like ENTPs in general because they are always sassy, insolent, witty and sharp. 
Sometimes they just make my day.


----------



## Geronimo.Faceplant (Feb 1, 2012)

INTP. Even more so than INFP. They use Ne, and they are seek closure.


----------



## ArBell (Feb 10, 2014)

INTJ. They are funny.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

I love the ENTJ forum. It's definitely my "home". I occasionally wander into INFP or INTJ. Rarely ISFP (husband's type for insight).


----------



## chanteuse (May 30, 2014)

I like INTJ forum, lurking in there often. Most INTJs are quite matter of fact and not ornery. I like that; efficiently to the point. 

It's rather amusing that often the opinions are what I would have said, too, even though I am the feeler cousin. I think the dominant Ni is really a strong influence on how INTJs and INFJs perceive the world.




ENTPs are like joksters, half of the time not serious. 

ENTJs are....very blunt and unapologetic. 

INTPs have the most opinionated and out there posters among NTs (and long winded, too).


----------

